# Mason Jars- Cureing



## smokeup420 (May 31, 2009)

hey guys n gals, this thuresday is week 10, witch is suposed to be the last week for my baby, i got me some mason jars for when shes done drying, but the directions on the box is soooooooo confusing, plus its directions for food, i know almost everyone on here used them, so what are the steps? do i still need to heat it ?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 31, 2009)

youre not canning your weed. lol. check out stickies.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2009)

Hello Smokeup 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567



eace:


----------



## Caretaker (May 31, 2009)

Its kind of a stuff and seal process. Dont jam to tight and make sure you open once or twice a day for a few minutes. But the stickies have some good insight on it.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 31, 2009)

that thread nor what u guys said answerd my question, dnt get me wrong thankyou, thats was info i didnt know.. but how do i make it air tight.?? dont i need to heat it or something?.:angrywife: .. dnt just say yes, tell me steps lol


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jun 1, 2009)

When you close the mason jar it creates a air tight seal, you don't need to heat it up just close the jar and stash in a dark place.  Unless you got the wrong kind they usually have a two piece top that you twist on to create the seal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

:yeahthat:  if its one piece lid  try and return them..but if you have the two piece  this member is correct..fill 3/4 way with dried trimmed buds..you said you was about finished?  so you have a week of hang  b4 the jars..even a week in bags if you do it the way i do..oh  i fallowed the stickies:rofl:  good luck  hope this helps


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 1, 2009)

Yo Ho guys,

   We all chart our courses a tad different than each other. I like to use my old pickle jars. I run them through the dishwasher including the twist on lids, they have worked well over many years for me.
 You don't need to seal the jars as though you are doing some home canning, like what the others here have said, and I agree with them completly.

Glass jars work the best
A screw on lid will work just fine
Fill it up, but not to much
put on the lid, and hand tighten it
Place jar/jars in a cool dark spot
especially where they won't get found
Every day open the jar/jars to allow fresh air in
Do this several times a day, Morning, noon, night
some folks will let their cure go for up to a year or longer
you won't want to wait that long
But I think a month minimum would be good
Find the sticky that talks about what 4u2sm0ke mentioned
Try to be chill, but it's understood that you will snag bits of it here, and there to enjoy, good learning experience.

Hope you enjoy your smoke 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:  if its one piece lid  try and return them..but if you have the two piece  this member is correct..fill 3/4 way with dried trimmed buds..you said you was about finished?  so you have a week of hang  b4 the jars..even a week in bags if you do it the way i do..oh  i fallowed the stickies:rofl:  good luck  hope this helps



It's Ball jars that have the 2 piece lids.  I bought 6 half gallon ones from Ace Hardware for about $9.


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: if its one piece lid try and return them..but if you have the two piece this member is correct..fill 3/4 way with dried trimmed buds..you said you was about finished? so you have a week of hang b4 the jars..even a week in bags if you do it the way i do..oh i fallowed the stickies:rofl: good luck hope this helps


 
ay man thanks allot u always seem to help me out the best, u n purplehaze. umm i got the ball two peice, i also gotem from ace, dats wur i work lol, cheap discount. yea ima prob brown bag it too... and yea see what im talkin about the stickies lol:confused2: :rofl:  oh and dj shorts thread explaining drying n curing didnt really help mwah, didnt knnow what all the word ment lol thanks again man


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

hey my friend  I didnt know all the MJ lingo when i started up either..and to tell ya the truth..i still struggle:spit:  but   put out some good weed..i think..and a lot is credited to this site and the wonderful people we have here..keep it growing  and you will Have a beatifull Life style.  And thanks for the kind words..you made this okay  of a Day  be a Little Brighter...May the Sun allways Shine HIGH  in yer sky..:ciao:

take care and be safe my friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 1, 2009)

ive never been able to wait more than a week to be honest. i did cure one nug from my first plant for a month and it tasted horrible, but it was an immature green herm. seems like i need to build up a stock of product before i can let it cure for that long. we smoke a small plant in a few days.

i bet 4 weeks in the jar would be awesome! 1 week does lots of good as it is. but it still smells bizarre. 

right now i am using those Ball jars with the wire locking mechanism and the glass lid and rubber seal they are workin good


----------



## winstonwolf (Jun 1, 2009)

For some reason, this reminds me of the old Abbott and Costello routine in which the punchline was, "Take two pills then skip an hour."


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 2, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> For some reason, this reminds me of the old Abbott and Costello routine in which the punchline was, "Take two pills then skip an hour."


ll what?!?!? i might be to young for that.. anywayss  i have a job soo im able to get me some instead of smokin mine  that was my plan, im movin, so i wanna save this till i get a new connect were im goin. see i thought ahead lol.. the haldf will prob last me a week or two, buit ima try n make it last..


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Living cannabis plants are about 80% water. Perfectly dried marijuana contains about 10%-15% water or moisture content (MC). Material below 10% MC becomes too brittle and disintegrates. Fungi cannot grow below 15% MC. Unfortunately, many growers market their crop _above_ 15% MC. Cannabis, like corn flakes, is sold by weight, not volume. Tobacco farmers also allow thier product to gain weight by reabsorbing moisture before sale. They term this risky business "coming into order." Recently purchased products should be redried. Freezer storage will not protect damp pot. Placing lemon or orange peels in stored marjiuana is discouraged, as they raise the MC above 15%. Dipping _Penicillium_-infested plants in a solution of baking powder will inhibit these acid-loving fungi but the product must be rapidly redried.. 

i got that off erowid. the link was posted i nanother thread. dang did u know about all the bacteria n diffrent mold that can grow n kill you, thats crazzy.. so how do i know iff my bud is under 15% MC.???? but this link is really helpful, EVERY GROWER NEEDS TO READ THIS!!!

hxxp://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_writings3.shtml
REPLACE "XX" WITH "TT"


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 3, 2009)

i keep mine above10%. i like it wet. but i also keep it at about 58F. no mold yet.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 5, 2009)

When the stems snap, put it in the jars, twist closed.  Pull out in a couple of days.  If the stems that snapped before you jarred it don't snap, leave it sit open for an hour or so, repeat next day.  2 days, repeat last step.  Repeat until stems snap everytime you open.  After that, I don't know.  I've never had reefer last that long.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 9, 2009)

Copied and pasted from *Harvesting/Is it just me?*
Post-post on curing.  I don't wanna start an arguement rolleyes: ) but I feel like my schtuff is getting more sticky and possibly more potent.  It's a bit over 3 weeks in jars.  It certainly smokes far smoother than anything I've ever smoked that would get you high.  Got into an arguement with a friend of a friend who is a self-proclaimed expert of MJ because, in his own words: "_I been smokin pot since I wuz fourteen._"  I've know him almost that long and, unfortunately, that's really all he's done since he was 14.

So he smokes this stuff that I, um, uh, well let's just say that I said I maybe got it from a friend.  It's 10 1/2 week flowered WW, jarred for over 3 weeks.  This "expert" says it couldn't be any good cause good stuff makes you cough, and my stuff doesn't.  While he's arguing this cough or no cough nonsense, his buddy bongs up a nice little bud of the stuff and says to him, "Dude, I don't know what you're talking about--this shite's making the skin on my head feel funny."

Un-huh.  Only made my day, that's all.


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 9, 2009)

lol ur friend doesnt know what hes talking about.. let him read this., id love to have sum bud that doesnt make me cough


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 10, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> lol ur friend doesnt know what hes talking about.. let him read this., id love to have sum bud that doesnt make me cough


 
This would be the last guy you'd wanna know about your secret room.  One guy besides me knows what I'm doing and he's a member here, as well as being an old friend.  Plus, his fingernails are just as dirty as mine, sometimes dirtier, right, Winston?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, it's been a while since I've been here since I'm unfortunately not growing this year, but my sativa that I jarred in December is smoking just fine.  It has been since early April since I checked on it and it's in a warm environment, been over 100F here this month, so I opened it up Saturday.  One of the jars was really pressurized and some of the others were a little.  In a couple of them I smelled the slightest whiff of decay, and then the smell disappeared.  It all looks fine and the stems are brittle, but the buds are still pliable.  I left it open and put a silica pack in each of the 10 jars overnight to dry it out more.  When they get to where I would have earlier thought to be too dry, I will remove the silica packs and re-cap them.  Unfortunately, I can't bring it into the house with AC if I expect to keep getting any... well, you know.

Any thoughts on this?
Thanks and have a great grow.  I hope to be growing next year.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 23, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> using those Ball jars with the wire locking mechanism and the glass lid and rubber seal they are workin good


 
Hey lotek, where did you find the Ball bailtops? I have found some but they are Italian and slightly rounded on top (not great for stacking, if need be)

Thanks.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

i have some them same jars too nv. i just got mine from garage sales.
  i love garage/rummage sales. i always find somethin cool i need lol


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 23, 2009)

mine have dome tops too. they are antiques from my GF'smother she had around the house >.< i use normal jars for most of it. quick latch ones for my using stash.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

just if ya get used ones make sure ya wash em really good cuz last year i used small mason jars on my outdor stuff and i wondered why it always smelled funy til i put in diff new jar.  i thinkin was used for pickles or somethin the ones i had gotten lol.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 23, 2009)

:rofl: Yeah, I had a caramel jar. The glass was fine, but the lid apparently still had a strong caramel presence. Cool, I thought, my bud smells "caramelly". I had a friend take a whiff and she said it just smelled weird. She was right. I was just kidding myself 

I have about 15 one gallon and jumbo size pickle jars. They are nice but I have about 5 of the lids that I have not been able to shake the pickle smell out of.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 23, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> :rofl: Yeah, I had a caramel jar. The glass was fine, but the lid apparently still had a strong caramel presence. Cool, I thought, my bud smells "caramelly". I had a friend take a whiff and she said it just smelled weird. She was right. I was just kidding myself
> 
> I have about 15 one gallon and jumbo size pickle jars. They are nice but I have about 5 of the lids that I have not been able to shake the pickle smell out of.


 
Try soaking them in a baking soda solution.


----------

